# Sternenausgabe



## Mc Noise (19. Jan 2011)

Hi
Ich muss ein Programm erstellen, bei dem ich die Anzahl der Sterne eingebe und sie dann ausgegeben werden. Außerdem muss es sich schließen, wenn ich 0 eingebe. Den 1. Teil hab ich geschafft:
	
	
	
	





```
package hü;

import java.util.Scanner;

public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Scanner sc = new Scanner (System.in);
        System.out.print ("Anzahl? ");
        int quantity = sc.nextInt();
        for (int i = 0; i < quantity; i++) {
            System.out.print ("*");
        }
        System.out.println();
    }

}
```

Aber es beendet sich, nachdem ich eine Zahl eingebe. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Ps:Wer Vorschläge für den Threadtitel hat bitte posten. Mir ist keiner eingefallen.^^


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Jan 2011)

Setze eine do-while drum (um 9-14) mit der Bedingung : 
	
	
	
	





```
quantity > 0
```


----------



## Mc Noise (19. Jan 2011)

```
public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Scanner sc = new Scanner (System.in);
        do {
            System.out.print ("Anzahl? ");
            int quantity = sc.nextInt();
            for (int i = 0; i < quantity; i++) {
            System.out.print ("*");
            }
        System.out.println();
           }while (quantity > 0);
    }

}
```
Dann bekomme ich nur einen Fehler.


----------



## WIaimy (19. Jan 2011)

```
Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
System.out.println("Anzahl: ");
int quantity = sc.nextInt();

while (quantity > 0){
System.out.println("*");
quantity--;
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Jan 2011)

Mc Noise hat gesagt.:


> Dann bekomme ich nur einen Fehler.


Du musst dann quantity auch außerhalb deklarieren!

```
Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
		int quantity = 0;
		do {
			System.out.print("Anzahl? ");
			quantity = sc.nextInt();
			for (int i = 0; i < quantity; i++) {
				System.out.print("*");
			}
			System.out.println();
		} while (quantity > 0);
```
Aber ich frage nochmal nach, da ich jetzt nach erneutem Lesen doch etwas unsicher bin was da eig. passieren soll 
Du gibst bspw. 10 ein, dann soll er 10 Sterne ausgeben, danach soll er erneut fragen wie viele  Sterne oder wie? Also solange bis man 0 eingibt? Weil sonst verstehe ich die Aufgabe auch nicht, wo soll sonst der Sinn sein?! (bzw. der Unterschied zu dem Code aus #1 von dir)


----------



## Chr1z (20. Jan 2011)

```
int l = 0;
		if (quantity == l) {
			System.exit(0);
```

wieso nicht sowas in die richtung?!


----------



## Mc Noise (20. Jan 2011)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Du musst dann quantity auch außerhalb deklarieren!
> 
> ```
> Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
> ...



Vielen Dank!
Ja, hast du richtig verstanden.


----------

